# Hot spots !!!! 8/11



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*The Best Charter I have ever been on !!!! *Capt. Matt got us on all the bait we needed at the first stop, live well full !!!! Then we went out 28 miles. He put me on the knuckle buster first drop got hooked up but got off after about 10 cranks 0n the 6/0 with 100lb braid. Matt said that he has never seen that pole bend. The other's where all getting mingo's and the spinning rod was getting hit all the time. Got two black fin tuna's on that rig a 28 an d 22 pounders!!!! Kings where there !!! I had my own rigs so I wasn't seeing all the other action because I had my hands full all the time. I got my first AJ dropping knocker rigs with live cigar minnows. I was using a Canyon 30 with 40lb Ande and I had a blast had to put the belt on after about a minute!!! He was kicking my ass!! Didn't time it but Matt got all the lines in. He said it took about 30 minutes it was 60 plus lbs. Plus that I got three Kings on the knocker rig, I don't know how many baits that I lost on the way down!! Also got two Bonito's, plus a couple of other bottom fish that I didn't know what they where!!! I would never go out with any other charter than them!!!* HOT SPOTS CHARTERS is number "1" in my book*!!!!! Everybody got fish and had a good time!!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your post brother!!! Glad you had a great trip to the Pensacola!!!!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom, thanks for taking the time to post a report and for all the nice comments! I'm looking forward to you fishing with us again in October for the fall snapper season. Ill be sure to get up with you with some dates. Here are a couple pictures from our trip. Thanks again, Matt


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

...


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sounds like ya had an awesome trip. good job matt putting them on some quality fish!!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

www.hotspotscharters.com : Nice website, but I don't understand the language: _Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Curabitur id ornare velit. Cras commodo, eros vel sagittis viverra, velit purus pellentesque urna, non luctus nisl tellus at leo. Morbi in metus et est porttitor aliquam. Phasellus libero turpis, pulvinar eu rhoncus a, gravida ut tellus._ 
Was interested in rates and type of offshore boats, how many can you accomadate?
Did I do something wrong when I clicked on the info tab?


----------



## Westend (Jun 9, 2013)

That language is typical when the website is being developed. Basically it is nonsense text and should eventually be updated to the correct text.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt. Matt is a great guy and certainly one of the very best captains on the water. Of all the charters in our area, he is one of the few that I recommend. Never heard a bad report about his charters. The captains in our area have a pretty bad reputaion. And the sad part is most of it is well deserved. Capt. Matt A+.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Here you go..


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

+1 for Matt . Nothing like some fresh tuna.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, nice catch- looks like a great day on the water!!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Seen and heard good things about Capt. Matt, wish I had gotten him when we went. Nice haul fellas!!


----------

